# Nock Right Arrow



## Carcosa (Sep 6, 2019)

there might have been something wrong with the rest, i took it into a pro shop and it snapped while the guy was adjusting it... got my old whisker biscuit on will see what happens


----------



## TBL130 (Oct 21, 2018)

I had to really focus on my follow through when I started shooting a WB. I eyeballed the piss out of my center shot and got it perfect (according to digital calipers). Between the setup and really reeeeally focusing on form and release, I’m shooting lights out with it. From bareshaft to field point to fixed blades


----------

